# No filter Jarrarium



## Bettascape (18 Jun 2020)

Hi! I've just started a YouTube channel, and my first video is of my 8 month old no filter Jarrarium. Nothing in-depth, more about the aesthetics...and the cherry shrimp 🙂Take a look and let me know what you think! Thanks!

_ 

Subscribe_ if you like it, as I'll be posting more videos of other tanks, updates on tanks etc.

All the best!!


----------



## Fiske (24 Aug 2020)

Very nice


----------



## tiger15 (24 Aug 2020)

Nice.  You can try  a battery toothbrush to bruse off algae. 

I have several  zero tech planted shrimp bowls hanged by a west facing window. Ramshorn snails help keep algae off glass.  Shrimp are struggling to sustain  the population, and not multiplying like yours.


----------



## kammaroon (24 Aug 2020)

Love it. I was really concerned you would snip one of the shrimps in half


----------



## aec34 (11 Oct 2020)

I love this - I have so many questions. What temp do you keep the heater at? I’ve got shrimp in a less-densely planted 15 litre set up without a heater (but with filter), and they seem ok so far but not as lively as yours. Is this to stabilise temperature rather than keeping warm? Did you try without a heater?


----------

